# Why Does My Dog Shed SO MUCH?!?!?



## TexUs (May 7, 2011)

I've got a Dachshund, short hair, she's just less than a year old.
The last month or so, she has been a shedding machine! I'd attribute it to shedding her winter coat but it's been going on at least a month now with no getting better.

She usually sleeps in bed and the amount of hair is ridiculous in the bed... Washed my bed, gave her a bath today... I think I may have to start crating her at night. I didn't want to because if she wanted to let herself out at night she has that option right now. 

When I was giving her a bath today (using dog shampoo- and I use good food- Wellness) she obviously shed alot of hair into the water. And kept shedding, and shedding, and shedding. I "massaged" her all over to see if I could knock everything loose- did that about five times and it's just like an endless supply of hair!!! Never got bedder. When the bath was over she sat down in a corner of the tub and where she sat down was covered in hair. 
Now, she's not going bald or anything- she looks fine. It's just she sheds constantly. 

I just am tired of the hair on the furniture/bed/etc... Obviously like I said, even during the bath- she produces hair. I have a shedding brush that I have tried to use every day but it hasn't seemed to have made any difference.

She's on heartworm/Frontline so I know it can't be pests or anything... Is this normal?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

you could try using a rubber curry, Smooth coat Dachshunds are known for being heavy shedders tho.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

Short haired dogs do and can shed a lot, and like you already said now with the seasons changing, it can still take a bit to fully go from winter to warmer coat. It won't happen over night or with just one bath. If you do a good grooming session and get lots of hair out it can also allow the skin to breath and make room for more hair that is due to be shedded out to release easily. So def constant regular scheduled grooming. but don't over do it. Maybe pick up a zoom groom they are awsome and work for in the bath and out of the bath. You may also want to pick up a furminator type of tool, but before you purchase one see if you can have a groomer show you if theirs would work on her coat or not. all dogs are different and they don't work on everyone.

and as wellness is good food, they have also sorta gone down in quality this last year as well. which makes me sad because my dogs use to do great on it but not anymore. sometimes when a food gains in popularity and the demand is more things tend to get switched around. Also sometimes some good food doesn't benefit and work for every dog. but the breed you have does shed and can shed a lot even all year.


----------



## Hapybublebeagle (Apr 3, 2011)

Both of my dogs shed like CRAZY. I bet that if I gathered all the fur that they shed, I could make a full sized coat out of it once a month  

Your dog is probably in good health, but if you are still worried, you should ask your vet about it. 

If you have a problem with her shedding on your bed, but still want her to be able to go to the bathroom at night, you could have her not sleep with you, but on the floor or on a doggy bed.

Good luck


----------

